# Omphalitis: Preventing Mushy Chicks



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Omphalitis: Preventing Mushy Chicks



> Omphalitis is a disease responsible for a lot of chick deaths during the first week of life. Also referred to as Mushy Chick Disease or Navel Ill, Omphalitis is essentially a navel-yolk sack infection in which a plethora of bacteria could be present wreaking havoc on affected chicks. Affected chicks may die as soon as 24 hours after the infection sets in or can live up to 7 days with bacteria such as Streptococcus, Staphylococcus, Proteus, and others ravaging their bodies.
> 
> The reason this...


Read more about this article here...


----------

